# delay & Lag in cabal online



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi..
im new on this forum..
& really i dnt know much things about the settings of pc & programs(well all those stuffs) i hope that someone can help me here please !
well my problem is :

Since some time now, im playing cabal online chronicle! in pvp there, we need to combo in order to attack the opponent faster, but here i lag..
Mostly everyone there can combo without any problem, but me when i try to use the fast attacks in combo(best for pvp), the combo bar goes too fast which cancel my combo..
Well i played over cabal servers before & did not get such problems but there i cant =(
may be because the server is in malaysia & me im in mauritius.. but there's many people who are far from malaysia too who can play without those problems there!!

anyone can give me some tips?

thanks in advance !!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello lavigne and welcome to TSF
please make sure that your Firewall software is not blocking the game, also I think that far servers can create high pings try a closer server to you and see if that helps


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the quick response 
but i dnt think its my firewall..
i read that somewhere & when i play i put my firewall & commodo antivirus off!!

http://coolbusteratyourservice.blogspot.com/2009/03/freestyle-online-tips-to-reduce-lag-and.html


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/optimising-your-system-for-games-349169.html

i made mostly everythings said at this 2 websited but still no changed =(

p.s : i can still play the game & combo..but i cant use the fast attack only!!
any more tips for me please? i really want to be able to use good attack in this game


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone who might got an idea what i should do pls >.>


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

Do you only experience the lag whenever you're on pvp?

Or do you experience it as well when you're on different location? say for example green despair? or maybe the trading channel which consist tons of people around you, do you experience the lag there?

If you already disabled firewall and antivirus, possible problem is... it's either the connection or your computer. 

Try doing pvp on other channel with less players connected to it, it'll help.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

man22hog said:


> Do you only experience the lag whenever you're on pvp?
> 
> Or do you experience it as well when you're on different location? say for example green despair? or maybe the trading channel which consist tons of people around you, do you experience the lag there?
> 
> ...


ahh a cabal player here ^^

thanks for tips 

well usually i dnt suffer from real ''lag'' ! sometimes but rarely..

but during when i combo even at mutant forest(example) : i cant use the low cast time skills in combo(exampe : Lance. Force Assault, ...)

& during guild war, that i cant even play, i lag so much that i die during the lag wave... >.>

I try'ed to pvp at other channel & place with no one around me on dummy...but it does not change great things, my combo bar start a bit faster(still slower compare to others: they always make 1-2skills before i start) & cant use the fast attacks in combo, the bar goes so fast that even if i spam my keyboard ther's no way..

you told about its either my connection or pc?
can you tell how to check that please!


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

Yeah cabal player here. :smile:

What is your computer specs and internet speed by the way?

What I normally do, when I'm on Mission War or PVP (any channel) I lower down my settings like rendering distance, shadow, water effect, effects, wind, air and snow, you know those kind of stuff.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

about option ingame : well i usually put off all or up to zero all those settings! 

for computer specs & internet speed i dnt really know how to check that :S
like i said i dnt know much on this ^^

well when i put my cursor on my connection logo its written : 
speed : 100.0 Mbps !! it might be this i think??

for my pc i just download direcx & i got those information :


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

.........


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/6/2009, 10:51:06
Machine name: PC
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.090206-1233)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/05/06 13:40:52 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 1373MB used, 1089MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 10.0 (4.10.0000.5515)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x5B63)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B63&SUBSYS_02081043&REV_00
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: ViewSonic VA1912w SERIES
Monitor Max Res: 1440,900
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6860 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/21/2008 06:18:07, 314880 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/21/2008 08:52:41, 3299840 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1823-11CF-3F69-0222A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5B63
SubSys ID: 0x02081043
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1043C603&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5283 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/1/2006 08:07:02, 4356608 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5283 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/1/2006 08:07:02, 4356608 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 16:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00e
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 5.2 GB
Total Space: 25.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD080HJ

Drive: D:
Free Space: 2.0 GB
Total Space: 51.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD080HJ

Drive: E:
Model: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_81791043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_26011043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port - 2771
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1048&SUBSYS_82261043&REV_B0\4&38D2602C&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&CF81C54&0&18F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:10:10, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:10:08, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:05:44, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:05:44, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 17:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B73&SUBSYS_02091043&REV_00\4&24AE49A5&0&0108
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6860 (English), 8/21/2008 08:52:41, 3299840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0013 (English), 8/21/2008 05:17:17, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6860 (English), 8/21/2008 06:18:07, 314880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0392 (English), 8/21/2008 05:11:43, 561152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 8/21/2008 06:07:54, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0612 (English), 8/21/2008 05:55:23, 4094560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0199 (English), 8/21/2008 05:38:24, 2377856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 7/17/2008 16:23:36, 174818 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 3/29/2008 07:36:13, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 3/29/2008 07:36:13, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 3/29/2008 07:36:13, 887724 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0014 (English), 8/21/2008 05:23:32, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1012 (English), 8/21/2008 05:18:16, 37376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.cap, 6/6/2009 00:49:11, 44964 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIBRTMON.EXE, 8/6/2008 01:14:13, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 8/21/2008 06:04:38, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 8/21/2008 05:18:06, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 19:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4207 (English), 8/21/2008 06:05:57, 573440 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 8/21/2008 06:07:28, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2539 (English), 8/21/2008 06:08:14, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0005.0000 (English), 8/21/2008 06:08:02, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 8/21/2008 06:07:45, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0087 (English), 8/21/2008 05:19:36, 380928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 17:20:49, 7167 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3154.38382 (English), 8/21/2008 06:19:26, 425984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7976 (English), 8/21/2008 05:17:29, 253952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7976 (English), 8/21/2008 06:01:09, 10084352 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 8/21/2008 05:50:05, 307200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 7/15/2008 18:28:23, 14144 bytes

Name: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B63&SUBSYS_02081043&REV_00\4&24AE49A5&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6860 (English), 8/21/2008 08:52:41, 3299840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0013 (English), 8/21/2008 05:17:17, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6860 (English), 8/21/2008 06:18:07, 314880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0392 (English), 8/21/2008 05:11:43, 561152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 8/21/2008 06:07:54, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0612 (English), 8/21/2008 05:55:23, 4094560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0199 (English), 8/21/2008 05:38:24, 2377856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 7/17/2008 16:23:36, 174818 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 3/29/2008 07:36:13, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 3/29/2008 07:36:13, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 3/29/2008 07:36:13, 887724 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0014 (English), 8/21/2008 05:23:32, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1012 (English), 8/21/2008 05:18:16, 37376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.cap, 6/6/2009 00:49:11, 44964 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIBRTMON.EXE, 8/6/2008 01:14:13, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 8/21/2008 06:04:38, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 8/21/2008 05:18:06, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 19:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4207 (English), 8/21/2008 06:05:57, 573440 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 8/21/2008 06:07:28, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2539 (English), 8/21/2008 06:08:14, 184320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0005.0000 (English), 8/21/2008 06:08:02, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 8/21/2008 06:07:45, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0087 (English), 8/21/2008 05:19:36, 380928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 17:20:49, 7167 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3154.38382 (English), 8/21/2008 06:19:26, 425984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7976 (English), 8/21/2008 05:17:29, 253952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7976 (English), 8/21/2008 06:01:09, 10084352 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 8/21/2008 05:50:05, 307200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 7/15/2008 18:28:23, 14144 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:05:44 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:22 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:18 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:18 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:19 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:19 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:19 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:19 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:20 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:20 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:20 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:22 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:22 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:22 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:22 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:22 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:21 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:21 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/25/2008 14:56:21 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 16:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3650 English Final Retail 10/11/2004 11:20:30 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:26 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3497 English Final Retail 12/21/2008 02:43:25 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3937 English Final Retail 10/3/2008 14:15:47 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:05:44 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1428480 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:05:44 17408 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1967
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.01.0001.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1967
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0004.0000
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,3.02.0000.0018
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1967
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.00.0011.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0002.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3650
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPM.ax,1.00.0004.0000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamrdmx.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0001.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00200000,1,1,NeResize.ax,3.02.0000.0018
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVM.ax,1.00.0006.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
H263 Decode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,h263_32.ax,5.00.2195.3866
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0018
MPC - MPEG-2 Video Decoder (Gabest),0x00600001,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.01.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,3.02.0000.0018
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,3.02.0000.0018
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamrdmx.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,3.02.0000.0018
MPC - CDDA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cddareader.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,3.02.0000.0018
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0003.0000
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0002.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,3.01.0002.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,4,NeDVD.ax,3.02.0000.0018
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0018
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8064.0206
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVcd.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,3.02.0000.0018
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0002.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3650
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,3.02.0000.0018
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0018
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamrdmx.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,3.02.0000.0018
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.04.0006.0000
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0011.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamrdmx.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,3.02.0000.0018
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.01.0001.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DTS/AC3/DD+ Source,0x00600000,0,1,dtsac3source.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1967
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0002.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,3.00.0008.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
H263 Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,h263_32.ax,5.00.2195.3866
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.00.0012.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,3.02.0000.0018
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MPC - CDXA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cdxareader.ax,1.00.0000.0002
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,3.02.0000.0018
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1967
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,3.02.0000.0018
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,3.02.0000.0018
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,3.02.0000.0018
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1967
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,3.02.0000.0018
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3497

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,14,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

You've pasted everything. lol

Anyway, you have a good computer, stronger that mine actually. It shouldn't be a problem.

What about your internet connection? You have DSL? What's the DSL speed you currently using?


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

lol i wanted to be sure its all u need ^^

well its adsl 512..

when i was playing at cabal version in EU (even official one) i played with adsl 128 of my country without those lags..

now i got 4x better one & this server is at malaysia i cant play ><

i live in mauritius which is not so far from australia but people there(australia) can play this server without any pblm! that what i dnt understand..even those from europe..!

do you think my drivers might be outdated or something like that?? 
as i told you i dunno a lot on this part.. never check those things ^^
i downloaded them myself when i formatted my pc but dunno if its right ones. ><


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

You can also check if you have the latest drivers especially for the graphics card.

What I can see in your situation, you only experience lag when you're on pvp (combo mode) and mwar which is normal to experience lag but not too much.

If you're connection is normal while grinding then definitely it is not your internet, what is your current resolution playing cabal?

I'm on 800x600 and it works fine in pvp and mwar (slight lag), but not pvp on trading ch, too much people around me will kill me in pvp.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

im on 800x600 too..
well its normal i lag i know..
but the bar going too fast whil using low cast time skills(assault/slash/lance/etc..) which cause immediate broke of combo is abnormal =/
as without those skills in pvp, its like an handicap for you, they would kill you mostly all the times for sure unless you are lucky to make all hits critical=(
+ sometimes when my combo starts the guys already made 1000 dmg one me or more ><
its not only on c1.. on other normal empty channel too!! 

hmm well i dunno a lot in drivers xD, can you tell me how to check it please? ^^

& if i really got a driver pblm, might it be the cause of my broke in combo? 

again thanks for ur response !! if one day you want to try the cabal chronicle contact me xD


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

I don't really think there's a problem with your drivers because the game is running fine and you're just having problems with pvp combo bar which is very unusual.

One thing I'm thinking right now is that combo bar is going too fast that's why it breaks the chain right? 

This might be a cooltime issue, because everytime you cast a low level skill (dps - damage per second) it is really in seconds. Try checking the cooltime of each skill you have and the cast time. Some of our skill can be casted in 2.2 sec, 0.8 sec, 1 sec, 1.3 sec, 3 sec.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm well cant be cool time as : i cant even use the skill ! 

example :

i start by using combo :
my 1st skill = force assault..
i make the skills as normal..
then the combo bar regoes but here...
i cant stop it to make my 2nd skills..
it goes too fast..

thus im forced to avoid using skills for low cast time to avoid broke which would result in lost of time & dmg per Second...


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

That's a very strange problem, combo bar won't stop at all and it won't let you cast your second skill whatever that skill is.

Have you tried playing cabal using someone elses computer? like your friends PC or computer shop and see if it still gonna happen.

Or try this, how do you combo? 

do you click on each number on your keyboard? or just the combo button?

It could be a keyboard problem, specifically the button you press to cast the second skill.

after casting your first skill, spam the combo button and see if it'll cast the second skill.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

never try on someone else pc..

but in other cabal version official or even private of Europe, i dnt have such pblms :X

but here in this malaysian server, cant 

well btw can you use force kick in combo?
this skill many player cant use it, as its too fast..
even me personnaly i never been able to use it even in EU..

if you too its same.. hem its same for me here ><
its as if all the skill 1.5 second or less are like force kick..

the bar goes way too fast.. which cause a broke in combo just after using it =.=
i try'ed to spam spam on keyboard or with my mouse but in vain, same result : Broke!!


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

If other server is working fine, then malaysian server is the problem here.

You're not gonna break your combo for the first 5 hits, 6th hits the bar combo will be thin and there's a chance you'll break your combo (depending on connection and graphics card.), but for me, lag is my personal enemy there. 

I use force kick as part of my combo because it stuns the enemy for few secs which is very important. It is my second skill in combo which I don't have any problem casting because combo bar is still that long, you won't be able to miss it unless lag.

Maybe there's a problem with malaysian server, you might wanna report it to cabal forums in malaysia so that GM's will be able to address it properly especially if you're not the only person experiencing it. ^^


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

hem i was afk from the net sometimes ^^
well i just saw this test somewhere..
that might be the reason of my lag right? 
anyway to increase it?? ><


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you test with server closer to your house with speedtest.net again? you tested with a server a quarter way around the world. That will not give you an accurate reading.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

no one got an idea what i should do here?


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Can you test with server closer to your house with speedtest.net again? you tested with a server a quarter way around the world. That will not give you an accurate reading.


sorry i did not see ur post earlier...
hmm i tested it to a server in malaysia..
as the cabal im playing is from malaysia..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The speedtest.net tests the speed of your connection to your ISP, not the speed there. So even though the cabal server may be in Malaysia, if you are not in Malaysia, it still will not be accurate.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> The speedtest.net tests the speed of your connection to your ISP, not the speed there. So even though the cabal server may be in Malaysia, if you are not in Malaysia, it still will not be accurate.


sorry but im not really good in this domain ^^
in other words, is there a way to increase my connection to my ''ISP'' ?
i mean if not change my connection as where i live there's no better one


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You should buy the next package up from your DSL or cable provider. I have around a 7mb ISP package but I only get around 4 mbs download. with .6 mbs upload.

This is my speed and I'm really far away from Malaysia.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

by package you mean, when we take a connection from a provider & you get like a limit of download??
well ther's this kind of connection too where i am..
but mine i thou its better, as its same speed in what is written (512) , but mine dnt have limited download..
i can download as much as i want at an average speed of 40-50kb per sec..
if im right in what u want to say by package..
should i change my connection to the other one?
& by cabal provider its the cable line or the provider ??
again sorry im not really good at english as its not my main language & i dnt know much about this domain ^^'
but thx again


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your ISP should be able to tell you what levels they have, and if you have the highest level of Internet or not. A higher level usually means a faster connection.


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

i made some things in command prompt & not my ping is 1/4 less..
lol anyone can tell why?o.0


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What did you change?


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

no i recheck it & here it is lol ><


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

i went on command promp
put:
ping -f -l 1472 www.dslreports.com
enter
ping -f -l 1462 www.dslreports.com 
enter
ping -f -l 1463 www.dslreports.com
enter
ping -f -l 1464 ww.dslreports.com


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's still a server over 3,000 miles away. What country do you live in?


----------



## lavigne (Jun 5, 2009)

im from maurtius ^^
well i just heard ther's 2mo connection alsl now available..
atm i got 512kb..
do u think if i change, i wont lag anymore??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may. 
Try testing with the Harare server (located in eastern Africa.)


----------

